# No Audio Output Device is Installed



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello, 
First off, I just want to thank you for any & all advice you can give. 
I have a Windows Vista Home Premium, Compaq Presario F700 Notebook, 32-Bit Operating system . & I have the "No Audio Output Device is Installed" message popping up. I tried a system restore to the day before it happend & that didn't work. & my computer doesn't have the "game controller/ sound/ etc" tab in the control panel I am at my wits end. Nothing on the net has helped me yet. I'm hoping that someone has had the same problem & on the same style of computer. 


Configuration: Windows Vista Internet Explorer 8.0
Processor: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 1.90 GHz

Once again, thank you for any info you can give.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Is this a fresh install or did the sound once work?
Since it is not showing up in device manager it sounds like it needs a driver.
You can get it from here.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=135&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3548233


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

it once worked, but what had happend was my computer was running slow & everything was unresponsive. I clicked on my volume control & even it was unresponsive. It was taking forever to become responsive again, so I just decided to reboot & when it came back on, no sound.

I have tried the driver install, but it says something about not having the proper media or something like that.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Could you try it again and give the exact message please.


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

ERROR
Driver Installation failed: Could not find the MEDIA device for this driver.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Im not sure which driver you have.
On the link above there a 4 different models of the 700.
It could be that there are 4 different drivers for the series.
can you double check this out.


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

nope, didn't work.

maybe I'm missing something obvious. If it's not too much trouble, could you give me a step-by-step of the procedure. I don't think I missed something, but couldn't hurt me.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

What is the exact model F700 do you have?


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know for sure. when I look at the system page all it says is Compaq Presario F700 notebook pc.

I THINK, it's F700EM, but not sure. Like I said, I don't see any other indication of an exact model.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

When you tried to install the driver was it from the cd or the web site?
Did the compute previously have XP on it?
If so the driver on the supplied disk will be the wrong one.
The web site lists 2 different drivers depending on which model that you have for Vista.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...21957&prodSeriesId=3548233&objectID=c00833257



Also can you enter the bios at startup and see if anything is out of the ordinary there?
Im not sure of the compaq bios settings but the trouble could be in there causing the device to be missing.
Generally if a driver is needed it will still show a missing piece of hardware in the device manager.


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

the web site

nope, has always been vista.

ok, I'll check that next time I start it up.

& thank you so much for all your help & your patience. It is such a big help.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

No trouble, please let me know how it goes.


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

I checked the bios, & didn't see anything out of the ordinary. But then again, unless it had a gigantic red arrow pointing at it saying "HEY, LOOK AT ME!!! I'M OUT OF THE ORDINARY!!" I may not have noticed it. But all seemed in order.

& I have checked my device manager many times. & nothing stands out like it needs an update or a driver or needs work of any kind.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If this is stii installed on you computer please give it a try.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00849402&product=18703

If it isnt there try to go to the control panel|add hardware amd see if it turns anything up.
Here is a quick summary of it.
http://www.windows-vista-update.com/Windows_Vista_Add_Hardware.html


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

I tried to add a volume driver but I got this error message

A service installation section in this INF is invalid.

nothing else I found matched what may fix the problem.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Im confused when you say volume driver.
Did you get it from the web site?
Could you name the driver so that I could look at it.
Generally volume refers to HDDs.


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

you're confused? Imagine how I feel haha. This speaker system is the bane of my existance at the moment haha. But thank you again for all your help & patience.

As for the volume driver, it was from the add hardware site. It was the only thing that remotely made sense to possibley help.

as for the driver for my speaker system:
System speaker properties:
-General:
-Device type: System devices
-Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
-Location: on PCI bus.
Devices Status:
No drivers are installed for this device.

-Driver:
-Driver Provider: Microsoft
-Driver Date: 6/21/06
-Driver Cersion: 6.0.6000.16399
-Digital Signer: microsoft windows

-Resources
-Recource settings:
-Resourse type: I/O Range
-Settings: 0061-0061.

that is straight from the device manager. 

& Happy Holidays! thank you for all the help again. I hope we yeild some results soon. This is getting rediculous haha.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Open the Device Manager
Post all errors you have (yellow !).

Can you please do this also:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have.

Bill


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

I opened it, looked. & I didn't find any Yellow "!". I looked in every tab/file there was. & clicked on them each to bring up their individual info, & got nada.


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

I just noticed that my "system timer" has the device status of 
"No drivers are installed for this device" 
could that be a problem with the speakers?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread.
Copy and paste the report to notepad or word and attach it to the thread using the Go Advance option.
This will allow me to "see" what hardware you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

ok this is weird, my audio just started working out of no where. The little red "X" disappeared & was replaced with the mute sign. But Now the thing is the audio is warped/garbled. 

I mean warped audio is better than none, but I was wondering if there was anything to do to make it clear again.

Thank you both for your help on this. & thank you in advace for my current problem.

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays


----------



## BrewCrew89 (Dec 18, 2009)

ok, I retract my former statement. Everything WAS fine when I shut down my computer last night. But when I turned it on today I saw that blasted red "X". GRRRRR. I know I got an the same error message when I shut down as the last time. Something about the shut down sound not playing. 

& Bill, I will run that & see what info I can give you. Thank you very much


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are getting a red X this usually means that the device is diabled for some reason.
A program, virus and some malware can cause the device to become disabled.

Have you added any programs lately that maybe causing this?
Have you run virus and malware scans?


----------



## gregkatir (Jan 5, 2010)

I had the same problem. After updating, I lose my sound and find a red x over my sound icon. Then I get the error message "no audio output device is installed"

Fortunately I found the following solution at www.noaudiooutput.com

Find the latest version of your driver, download it, uninstall your current driver and install the new one. After uninstalling the driver and reboot it to automatically reinstall it, the audio still may not work. Amazingly though, sometimes after putting the system in hibernate mode and coming back, the audio worked.


----------

